# Tormach's High Speed Range???



## CNC Dude (Feb 23, 2014)

Tormach Users, a weird thing happened to me today and I thought of asking. Already asked Tormach and I bet they will explain, but I wanted to see if anybody else in here had experienced this.

Have been using my machine in low speed range during the last three years (AKA, since always!). In this mode, I can get whatever speed I type into the MACH 3 Controller screen.

Today I switched to the high speed range, but what I found is that the speed difference works until I type anything larger than 2000. That is, if I type 1000, 1500, 2000, I hear motor speed difference. But 2000, 3000, 4000, etc all sound identical. In fact, I think that 2000 is more like 5000, or whatever the maximum is...

I did change the belt indicator on the control software so the system knows it should be on high speed mode.

Is this how it is supposed to be? Read the Tormach manual but couldn't find any mention of this, so I am thinking there is something wrong here...


----------

